# Average electricity + gas bill? renting 1bedroom apartment south west sydney



## auslee

Hi everyone, we are first time renters living in south west sydney. 

on our contract it says that we pay for electricity, gas and water usage. 

on average (or estimation) per quarter, how much do we need to put aside for electricity and gas bills?
I know that it depends on how much we use, but we just need kind of a rough idea... and i know that for some people a high price might be normal, and a really low price might be normal for others, but its nice to see a range so we will knw where to place ourselves 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JandE

I paid $326 for 3 months electric in a *1 bedroom apartment (70sqm)* Nov 2015 to Jan 2016.
But this was with very little air-con use. It was in Gold Coast, QLD, not Sydney, and I was away for about 3 weeks. I guess it should have been a bit higher. (Ave 10.1kWh per day)

The weird thing is that we are now in a 4 bed house, although with no air-con use, and our bill looks very similar, based on kWh usage. (9.92kwh per day).

From my experience, the quality/age of the fridge is the killer, as the largest power use after air-con.

I almost forgot, another variable: Hot water !!
That was electric in the apartment, but its Gas in the house. That too will make a massive difference.

For comparison: a group of four 19-21 yr olds (_not really cost concerned_) in a 4 bed house paid $560 for 3 months electric


----------



## Mish

We are in Brisbane.

We pay roughly $400 per quarter in summer (have air con running most nights) and $340 in winter per quarter. This is for a 3 bedroom house.

Water is a huge variable. We have a garden which needs to be watered otherwise the plants die. It gets watered more in summer time than winter so water can be anything from $300 to $500 a quarter.

We don't have gas so I can't comment on that one.


----------



## JandE

Cost of gas.
We moved to a house in mid December last year and had new gas bottles installed. No piped gas in this area.

In mid May one bottle became empty and the exchange cost $140.
So $140 for gas for 5 months, used for hot water and gas hob cooking. 
So $28 per month.


----------

